# Tenzo wheels on cruze?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How do you guys think these tenzo dc-5 version 1 rims and tires packages. tenzo dc-5 version 1 white gloss wheels and tires packages at WheelsNext.com would look on my black granite cruze? I'll do a photoshop of it today to see... What do you think?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

They look nice but $1300 for a set... holy crap


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ends up being almost 1700 after the tires I picked, lol. I told my wife I would try to keep it under 1500, but this isn't happening for at least 1 or 2 years. (baby on the way)


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

it would need to grow on me. I'm not sure yet...


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

not liking the white on black.....Looks almost as bad as the silver Impreza with bright blue rims my neighbor has.

Good luck on getting the price down...Tenzo rims used to be horribly cheaply made (back in the early 2000's), I hope the quality has gone up.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm leaning more towards a black and machined type wheel, but I saw these and figured I'd get a consensus vote.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry but I'm not a fan of the white/black. No offense.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

None taken, lol. Thats why I threw them up on here, to get some opinions- hold on a sec, I'll throw together some wheels that I want.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

White on black can look good, but it takes a lot of thought to look right.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd love to have these TSW Croft's on mine:









Or the Motegi MR 107's:









I like these other Tenzo's but I can't remember the model number:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You sure you want to down grade from factory forged wheels to cheap cast wheels?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

just get your eco wheels powdercoated


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You sure you want to down grade from factory forged wheels to cheap cast wheels?


I can't stand chrome. If I can find a forged wheel in one of these styles for close to the same price, I'll jump on it, but haven't found any yet.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just like anything else in the automotive aftermarket, you get what you pay for and legit wheels aren't cheap.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

where does it say those wheels fit 5x105?

if you look up wheels by vehicle they list almost every rim for the cruze...

I don't think wheelsnext knows we have a goofy bolt pattern.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Just like anything else in the automotive aftermarket, you get what you pay for and legit wheels aren't cheap.


You said it, bro.




1990tsi said:


> where does it say those wheels fit 5x105?
> 
> if you look up wheels by vehicle they list almost every rim for the cruze...
> 
> I don't think wheelsnext knows we have a goofy bolt pattern.


I don't think they do either, but I'm hoping someone will custom drill. I know wheelsnext.com and carID.com both custom drill for free, but that's usually with wheels that use a center cap so that they can fill in a certain PCD and re-drill for your application.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I think those TSW's look pretty **** nice IMO. dooooo itttttt


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, if I can get the bolt pattern sized right...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've say it before but CCW will make wheels to any bolt pattern you want...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Out of my (wifes) price range, lol.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I've say it before but CCW will make wheels to any bolt pattern you want...


They might but its gonna cost as much as the car


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

If you are thinking about re-drilling. Why not use the Cobalt SS turbo wheels. They would great on this car.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> If you are thinking about re-drilling. Why not use the Cobalt SS turbo wheels. They would great on this car.


That they would. But you would only be able to find em used where as if you buy a new set from places like boats mentioned they drill em free


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> That they would. But you would only be able to find em used where as if you buy a new set from places like boats mentioned they drill em free


Yeah, but now he's got me thinking about it... Lol. I got a buddy trying to get rid of his LNF to switch to a camaro, I wonder if I could get em off him...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone thought of just switching out our hubs? Forget a PCD adapter or drilling, wouldn't that be easier? Maybe 70AARCUDA can dig up some info with his infinite resources and find out the spline pattern and whatnot.


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

I see tirerack has some new wheels in 18" for our cruze's.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I see tirerack has some new wheels in 18" for our cruze's.


Those would look good, bronze or hyperblack, wouldn't matter. Still 1700+ shipped to me...


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

I am really thinkin about the bronze for my white rs...


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

A competition grey wheel would look good.


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Will a 19x 8 with a et of 46 fit. I found these wheels that have a bolt pattern of 5x105.

http://www.opel-accessories.com/index.jsp?language=en&country=DE

Sorry won't let me paste the link
Click on the link then
Go to Astra Sports Tourer
Then to Wheels in the search box
Then 19" wheels
They have a 19" 
5 spoke
&
10 double spoke


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CruzeTexas said:


> Will a 19x 8 with a et of 46 fit. I found these wheels that have a bolt pattern of 5x105.
> 
> http://www.opel-accessories.com/index.jsp?language=en&country=DE
> 
> ...


You can input all the dimensions online and it should give you an answer. Google 'will it fit' and you should find a wheel site to help you with sizing. I don't have the direct link right now, I'm mobile.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Also, those 19s are pretty sweet!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch


Thanks Skilz, I knew it was something like that! Lol


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

> You can input all the dimensions online and it should give you an answer. Google 'will it fit' and you should find a wheel site to help you with sizing. I don't have the direct link right now, I'm mobile


Sorry I can't search much here at work plus there are not to many company's that have info on the cruze.

I was asking cuz if the stock offsets is 40 and I got a 3mm spacer on a 46 offset wheel if it would rub inside. I just did not know how much room there was inside the tire and the strut.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CruzeTexas said:


> Sorry I can't search much here at work plus there are not to many company's that have info on the cruze.
> 
> I was asking cuz if the stock offsets is 40 and I got a 3mm spacer on a 46 offset wheel if it would rub inside. I just did not know how much room there was inside the tire and the strut.


Skilz posted the link above, if you want to just go there.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I know I posted this earlier in the thread, but I never got an answer...

Has anyone thought of just switching out our hubs? Forget a PCD adapter or drilling, wouldn't that be easier? Maybe 70AARCUDA can dig up some info with his infinite resources and find out the spline pattern and whatnot.


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Here we go...


that's real good.. do me a favor and put the rpm r 505 rims on it and lets see what it looks like, side view , here's the link to the wheels

rpm r-505 rims options. View rpm r-505 hypersilver wheels at WheelsNext.com

or the Platinum Apex Hyper black 

Platinum Apex Hyper Black w/Machined Lip


----------

